# Cattleya araguaiensis ‘Mister Cigar’



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 5, 2020)

A species that along with dormaniana are thought to be the evolutionary bridge between the large cattleyas and the epidendrums of the Cattleya tribe. One look at their flowers, one can see remnants of their connections. From the reed stem bulbs to the epidendroid type flowers.

Here’s my version. I named him Mr. Cigar because he’s smoking a big blunt lol...


----------



## abax (Sep 5, 2020)

Interesting plant Leslie. Any more information on origin?


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 5, 2020)

a rarity


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 6, 2020)

abax said:


> Interesting plant Leslie. Any more information on origin?


I got it from Ecuagenera few years back. Species occurs in the jungles of Brazil as I recall.


----------



## monocotman (Sep 6, 2020)

Cute. Is it scented?


----------



## BrucherT (Sep 6, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> A species that along with dormaniana are thought to be the evolutionary bridge between the large cattleyas and the epidendrums of the Cattleya tribe. One look at their flowers, one can see remnants of their connections. From the reed stem bulbs to the epidendroid type flowers.
> 
> Here’s my version. I named him Mr. Cigar because he’s smoking a big blunt lol...
> 
> ...


I love it.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 6, 2020)

monocotman said:


> Cute. Is it scented?


I have not smelled any fragrance on it. Maybe only certain times of the day?


----------



## Guldal (Sep 8, 2020)

Leslie, you know I usually tend to veer between excited to exalted, when not downright seething with envy, when it comes to your flowers. I therefore hope you will foregive me, when I have to reserve my judgement about this one...

I think, it's a bit too laeliac/epidendric for my taste. I know, I sound a bit like that philistine emperor, who allegedly on one of Mozart's operas passed the judgement "Too many notes!" - and thus condemmed himself to eternal ridicule as an utter oaf and pompous ass! Well, I can't help it, but I like my laelias more cattleyish!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 8, 2020)

Jens, you are definitely entitled to your tastes of flowers. I was not too fond of this type of blooms until I grew more bifoliate species. Only then through studying them did I appreciate the importance and difference of this one to start cultivating it. It serves more of a curiosity than a love, a sort of acknowledgment of it’s importance in the evolution of this tribe. 

Plus when people see it in real life, they wonder in amazement the long ‘snout’ of the lip, like a Pinocchio of the Cattleyas.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 9, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Plus when people see it in real life, they wonder in amazement the long ‘snout’ of the lip, like a Pinocchio of the Cattleyas.



That's a fun and jolly good remark! And for the rest, it's probably as with some Bulbos - you have to grow them to love them!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 9, 2020)

Here’s Pinocchio!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 9, 2020)

Ooops silly me, forgot to attach pics lol


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 10, 2020)

Wonderful flower!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 10, 2020)

Thanks all... I just looked inside the lip and saw eyes looking at me lol. See for yourself:


----------



## Guldal (Sep 13, 2020)

Looks almost dangerous...starring you right in your face!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 20, 2021)

After repotting into semi hydro last summer, it finally bounced back with 3 buds …


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 20, 2021)

darker colouration this time.


----------



## tomp (Jun 20, 2021)

I like it also, even without the back story. I am drawn to the unusual. Why do you think semi-hydro made a difference. Do you grow other Catts semi?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 20, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> darker colouration this time.


Was closer to light so maybe got a tan lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 20, 2021)

tomp said:


> I like it also, even without the back story. I am drawn to the unusual. Why do you think semi-hydro made a difference. Do you grow other Catts semi?


I now grow 80% of my cattleyas (even labiate and bifoliates) in swc because they dehydrate in 30% RH under my indoors growing. With this method, I get lots of roots and fat bulbs.


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 20, 2021)

I don't smoke. But even I have the urge to roll one of those hehehehe
Fantastic shape and colour.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 21, 2021)

Interesting species! 
I know exactly what you mean about indoor growing Leslie. 
I am also giving my catts more water during their growing phase and they seem to be benefiting so far.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 21, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Interesting species!
> I know exactly what you mean about indoor growing Leslie.
> I am also giving my catts more water during their growing phase and they seem to be benefiting so far.


I’m getting an aurea version of this one with golden tepals and a white lip!!! So excited.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 21, 2021)

Never heard of that one! Sounds lovley.
Fingers crossed here, laelia tenebrosa 4n is just opening....


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 21, 2021)

I love it! Wonderful photos!


----------



## Guldal (Jun 22, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I’m getting an aurea version of this one with golden tepals and a white lip!!! So excited.





monocotman said:


> Never heard of that one! Sounds lovley.
> Fingers crossed here, laelia tenebrosa 4n is just opening....


I'm - in eager anticipation - cheering on both of you and looking forward to see the outcome!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 22, 2021)

I actually love the tube shaped lip. This flower always reminds me of the members of the genus Cleistes, especially. C. divaricata. Round, "floofy" catts are lovely, but to my eyes this flower has more character and subtle beauty.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 3, 2021)

Well Joe, Moe and Larry are here!


----------



## monocotman (Jul 3, 2021)

Stunning!
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 6, 2021)

Mr Cigar in formal shots lol…


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 6, 2021)

A vdo attempt:


View attachment IMG_9077.MOV


----------

